# Pet Shop



## Jake (Dec 26, 2010)

If someone was to get a pet shop hedgehog witch would be better, chainstore or a ma & pa shop?
It is very likely that if I buy from a breeder that I'd have to ship it in and shipping ain't cheap.
I'd probly end up getting 2 if I was to ship.(it costs the same to ship a few 6 as it does one) And I think shipping might stress the little guys/gals.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Jake said:


> If someone was to get a pet shop hedgehog witch would be better, chainstore or a ma & pa shop?
> It is very likely that if I buy from a breeder that I'd have to ship it in and shipping ain't cheap.
> I'd probly end up getting 2 if I was to ship.(it costs the same to ship a few 6 as it does one) And I think shipping might stress the little guys/gals.


I had Gambit flew in from massachusetts(CresposCrazyCritters) to north carolina with no problems at all.  Everybody in the cargo department had to see/hold him and he was amazingly calm.  It was summer time when Gambit flew so no cold to worry about and that made a big difference in my decision to have him flew in.

Have you tried looking at the HBA breeders listings? Here's the link http://hedgehogbreederalliance.org/breeders2.html


----------



## Hedgehog Grove (Jul 21, 2010)

No reputable breeder would sell to a pet store of any type because they want to make sure their babies go to good homes and that they can track any illnesses that could show up.

Hedgehogs in pet stores come from breeding mills and are often inbred. The risk of illness and disease is high and most often hedgehogs from pet stores are anti-social (can be worked on but no guarantee it will become friendly), often don't know the true age of the hedgehog and they are feed horrible food.

You might get lucky and get a baby hedgie that has just come in so it wouldn't be too anti social but these babies that come in are generally 4-5 weeks old which is too young to have been taken away from their moms. Their immune systems suffer from been taken away at an earlier age and you often end up with a sick hedgie later on in their life.

Your best off getting a baby from a reputable breeder and know that the hoglet is healthy, social and is not inbred than risk getting one from a pet store and have hundreds to thousands dollars worth on medical bills later on and not to mention a hedgie that may never become social.

It doesn't matter whether it be a chain pet store or a ma & pa pet store they all would come from mill breeding.

I think that despite the cost of shipping a hedgehog it is much more worth it in the end. You don't have to worry about them been inbred (as long as you choose a good breeder, we can help with that I am sure) and you will have a loving social pet. 

As for stressing, yes it may cause slight stress but nothing a couple of days of quiet can't fix and your new baby pet store or breeder would be needing the 2 days of quiet time.

I have shipped in 4 of my breeding herd, and the flights were about 11hrs long not to mention the time spend before and after the flight in holding areas before pick up. My last girl Keaira, had an 11hr flight with 2 hours before the flight in a holding area, a connection wait of 3 hours and then 5 hrs in a holding area before I picked her up (flight and inspection border vet were late). So she was crated for at least 21hours before I got her home and she was perfectly fine, very active and awake, warm and friendly. She is still settling in to her new home as she is quilling but she is an absolute doll. 

I have also driven 18hrs home with 2 of my breeding herd and they were fine as well. So travel can and may stress them slightly but they adjust just the same when they get home.

$200-$300 for shipping is not bad in the long run, think of it as a few less take out coffee's every month or such other necessities you may not need. And just because it is the same price to ship one hedgehog as it is 6 that is no reason to get multiple from the get go. If you haven't owned a hedgehog before I suggest only getting one even with shipping, you need to own one for awhile before making the decision to get another. Remember it is another one to feed, water, groom and socialize and another one for vet visits and such.

Where are you located, maybe we can help you find a good breeder?

Also as Larry said look at HBA but bare in mind it hasn't been updated in awhile and I am not sure if they screen breeders that go on their anymore.


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

PapilionRu said:


> And just because it is the same price to ship one hedgehog as it is 6 that is no reason to get multiple from the get go. If you haven't owned a hedgehog before I suggest only getting one even with shipping, you need to own one for awhile before making the decision to get another. Remember it is another one to feed, water, groom and socialize and another one for vet visits and such.


Not to mention, you'll need two of everything: cages (and space for two cages); wheels; house/bag; litterpans; food/water dishes. A lot of pet stores have more than one hedgie in a cage but hedgies prefer to live along and may fight if caged together...or make babies - which may hurt momma and now we're into a whole new set of needs and $$$$. :lol:


----------



## Jake (Dec 26, 2010)

My location is in South eastern Missouri, in the Bootheel 
If possible I'd like to get a long eared hedgehog, but a pygmy hedgie would be fine to lol
It might be awhile before I get a hedgehog,(gotta save up) I want to get the whole set up ready before it ever comes home.


----------



## Hedgehog Grove (Jul 21, 2010)

The Egyptian long ear hedgehogs are rather different from the African pygmy's. They are very aggressive and they tend to bite a lot. I was looking at getting a pair of them and when discussing it with the breeder that had them I changed my mind. They are cute but their temperament is something to be desired. Also they are super hard to come by, not very common.

And yes Miss C is right you have double of everything on everything, I forgot to mention that lol.

I'll do some inquiring and looking around and let you know what I find for you.


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

PapilionRu said:


> And yes Miss C is right you have double of everything on everything, I forgot to mention that lol.


I would've forgotten, too, 'cept I had just paid my credit card bill.


----------



## Quilled1 (Dec 29, 2010)

MissC said:


> may fight if caged together...or make babies - which may hurt momma and now we're into a whole new set of needs and $$$$. :lol:


If you want an example of what can become of this situation take a look at this thread:
http://hedgehogcentral.com/forums/viewtopic.php?f=18&t=8795

I'm just glad they all ended up with a good owner!


----------



## Hedgehog Grove (Jul 21, 2010)

Quilled1 said:


> MissC said:
> 
> 
> > may fight if caged together...or make babies - which may hurt momma and now we're into a whole new set of needs and $$$$. :lol:
> ...


Another great point I forgot to mention, female pet store hedgehogs generally are pregnant because they are all kept together in the same tank. You don't want to have to deal with babies from your own new female hedgehog.


----------



## Jake (Dec 26, 2010)

I'd want a second hedgehog eventaully & other household members would want to play with them as well so 2 would be the way to go for me lol
I already know I'd need a doubled set up. 2 wheels , 2 cages, 2 heat lamps, etc.
Owning any pet means you will get bites from time to time, thats why I won't get a lion lol


----------



## Hedgehog Grove (Jul 21, 2010)

Jake said:


> I'd want a second hedgehog eventaully & other household members would want to play with them as well so 2 would be the way to go for me lol
> I already know I'd need a doubled set up. 2 wheels , 2 cages, 2 heat lamps, etc.
> Owning any pet means you will get bites from time to time, thats why I won't get a lion lol


It is not time to time though it is all the time and they like to latch on and not let go. the Egyptians are vicious.

I'd own a lion if it were legal for me to do so lol


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

PapilionRu said:


> I'd own a lion if it were legal for me to do so lol


Seconded! :lol: And just about every other big cat there is...I absolutely love them. <3


----------



## Quilled1 (Dec 29, 2010)

Lilysmommy said:


> PapilionRu said:
> 
> 
> > I'd own a lion if it were legal for me to do so lol
> ...


Penguins. Love 'em. Anyways, sounds like an egyptian wouldn't be a good idea for a first time owner. Maybe gat a pygmy one first to get some experience down? I was caught a little off-guard with Emma temperament and care-wise (things are great now though  ).


----------

